# Xbox One captures your last 5 minutes of play compared to PS4′s 15



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Xbox One captures your last 5 minutes of play compared to PS4′s 15*

Xbox One will boast similar footage capture and sharing tech to PS4, but Microsoft has confirmed that the console will only record your last five minutes of play at any given time. PlayStation 4 on the other hand, captures the last 15 minutes.










You may have seen that we reported on Microsoft’s Xbox One panel session at Comic-Con last night, in which Microsoft Studios creative director Ken Lobb used the console’s Project Upload feature to record Killer Instinct highlights from Evo 2013.

Well, Gamespot reports that during the same session Lobb confirmed that Xbox One is capable of recording your last five minutes of gameplay, compared to PS4′s 15 minutes.

Lobb said, “The idea is you’re always recording. The last five minutes of any game you’re playing are always being stored on your hard drive.”

Say you’re making a compilation video but can’t stop your session to save the last five minutes before capturing the next; Lobb said added, “Say you’re playing online and you just did the best thing ever – you can’t pause as you’re playing online. You can say ‘Xbox, record that’ and it’ll grab the last 30 seconds of gameplay for you to play around with later.”

What do you make of the difference in capture time between Xbox One and PS4? Let us know below.

Source: VG24/7


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

poor Xbox can't catch a break this gen


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

No kidding Mike, it's being treated as the Sega Saturn of this gen.


----------

